# Had Canadian goose breast for dinner



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

My partner at work is a big hunter and gave me some fresh Canadian geese breasts that he just shot the day before. I'm always into trying new things so I figured what the hell. They resembled a very large chicken breast but all dark meat. Threw together a quick marinate and let it sit for an hour while I had 5 vegas classic robusto. Fired up my trusty Weber grill and let the propane handle the rest. Let me tell you that I was amazed by how this turned out. Same texture of a chicken breast but tasted almost exactly like a steak, with no gamey taste to it at all. I recommend giving it try if you ever have the chance. Anyone other BOTL/SOTL ever have any experiences with eating geese?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I highly recommend it if you ever get the chance! Glad you liked it!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunt and normally have fresh goose and duck breast several time per year. Definitely one of my favorite meals.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

This is my second year as a waterfowl hunter and I'm still waiting for my first goose. Mind sharing that marinade recipe?


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I just threw a bunch of stuff together that I had in the fridge. Olive oil, Worcestershire Sauce, montreal steak seasoning, hot pepper flakes, and salt & pepper. Nothing special but it did the trick. I'll be doing some experimenting with some more in the future and will keep you guys updated.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Canada Geese


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

scoot said:


> Canada Geese


I thought these geese were endangered????


----------



## Infidel (Jul 26, 2007)

r-ice said:


> I thought these geese were endangered????


I heard that as well last week which shocked the hell outta me kuz they are EVERYwhere and shit EVERYWHERE. We see numerous large flocks flying around, even in the past month. It was weired because our winter isn't officially over but the few groups I saw then were heading south...didn't make any sense.

I just finished a bit of googling and apparently they were endangered in the '60s. One of the articles mentioned the "Aleutian-Canadian" subspecies is still rare.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

scoot said:


> Canada Geese


Yup.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think they are endangered if they are Regina must be a bird sactuary -we have enough in our park to feed all of CS.

WTT Canadian Geese for PAMS.


----------

